# Bye Thumper..



## amame (Oct 26, 2016)

She started having urinary tract issues which I thought were cleared up. Almost 2 months or so later I thought she was getting it again. My brother called me and my boyfriend how she was laying there not moving. I left work early to take her to the closest vet opened on a Sunday. They were going to give up on her 2 days later. Me and my boyfriend decided to take her to a more specialized exotic vet where she did improve dramatically. She had GI Statis and had surgery to get her uterus taken out which she was fine. We were able to take her home, but she then had diarrhea bad days later. She started to get better again at the vet but soon became depressed and shortly had a seizure. I think the whole process was too much and I hate myself for not taking her earlier and putting her through so much. She really took well to my boyfriend. She was pretty much abandoned by a friend almost 3 years ago. Thumper was stronger then I thought. This is my second rabbit that died. The first was from Thymoma. My rabbit I have had since 2009 has now lost two friends..

:'(

I hope she is somewhere happy


----------



## MaryAnne (Oct 26, 2016)

Very sorry for you loss(es) amame. Please don't blame yourself. But for you she may have been let loose 3 years ago and would likely have died within months. You gave her three great years and tried everything you could.


----------



## amame (Oct 26, 2016)

MaryAnne said:


> Very sorry for you loss(es) amame. Please don't blame yourself. But for you she may have been let loose 3 years ago and would likely have died within months. You gave her three great years and tried everything you could.


Thank you MaryAnne..


----------



## RavenousDragon (Oct 27, 2016)

We are sending our love from my family to yours. It sounds like you did more than everything she could have hoped and she had one of the best homes she could.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 27, 2016)

So sorry for your loss.


----------

